# Swimming pools



## Julz21 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi does anyone know about controling the ph in a swimming pool I have to add at least 3 L of acid to my pool each week to keep the ph down is his normal here in Spain or am I doing somthing wrong.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm hopeless with my pool, my OH is the expert and he's in the UK at the mo. But, I know the sunshine causes the Ph to rise and I know my OH poors hydrochloric acid in our pool about every 10 days and we cant swim in it for 12 hours. I dont know how much tho!

I think there are products on the market that contain everything you need in a simple tablet which you just put in the filter at intervals directed on the box!?

Jo


----------



## Julz21 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Jo,
I shall have a look for the elusive product next time I buy acid. 
Julian. 
Relocation at Spain One Stop | The one stop shop for your relocation to Spain.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Ask someone who knows the answer and you might, just might, get the answer

Ever heard of google !!


----------

